# * Pics on Pg 9 * Isle of Man *



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Who would be up for a long week-end trip to the unrestricted roads of the I.O.M. Â ?

Sail from Liverpool on a Friday afternoon / early evening, return on the Sunday.

A couple of laps round the famous road racing circuit, parts of which are unrestricted, NO SPEED limit Â 

And a few more leisurly drives around some fantastic scenery. Â

The Island will be featured on tonights Top-Gear.

Would be good to go just after the TT week so the road markings would still be fresh and the hotels empty and desperate for business.

Ian

_Edited by CliveD: See my post below for a list of those who have expressed an interest_

********************************

The details are as follows.......

*Sailing L'pool / Doug Â Fri Â 2nd April 19.00 hrs

Return Doug / L'pool Sun 4th April 22.30 hrs
*

(must check in min 1 hour prior to sailing. 2 1/2 hrs sailing time on the FASTCAT.)

Staying for 2 nights B&B at the 4* Hilton, central location, Biggish carpark, in house casino, health club and nice restaurant

Optional track day (exclusive use depending on numbers) Â on the Sat / Sun with DUKE

revised updated prices.......

*1 person - hotel, ferry, trackday = Â£315 Â 
1 person - hotel, ferry = Â£ 230 Â 
2 person - hotel, ferry, trackday = Â£ 365 Â 
2 person - hotel, ferry = Â£ 280 Â *

Sorry.............. :-[

1 person - hotel, ferry, trackday = Â£295 Â 
1 person - hotel, ferry = Â£ 210 Â 
2 person - hotel, ferry, trackday = Â£ 345 Â 
2 person - hotel, ferry = Â£ 260 Â

Please confirm (Via IM to me) a.s.a.p. that you wish to attend. Â 
confirm your Full name(s) ( you and YSO if you need a double / twin ) Â 
Car reg no. and if you wish to do the trackday.

PLEASE reply a.s.a.p. Â I know its been a long time coming but its been hard work, and we need to confirm names / numbers yesterday.

Thanks Ian.

******************************
I will be submitting the list's to the Ferry Co. / Hotel and Dukes, and then will issue a booking ref for you to send your deposits / money directly to them, full addr's to follow.

Come on peeps, book early Â 

Ian.

***************************

Confirmed so far...........

ME Â Â Â Â Â ( x 2 ) Â NO TD
DavidG Â Â Â ( x 2 ) Â No TD
SteveS Â Â Â ( x 1 ) Â Track day
GBK Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Track day only ( Manx resident )
Mosschops Â ( x 1 ) Â No TD
TThrillÂ Â Â Â ( x 2 ) Â Track Day
B3VES Â Â Â Â ( x 1 ) Track Day 
A3DFU Â Â Â Â ( x 2 ) No TD
TT Law Â Â Â ( x 2.5 ) No TD

All the above are booked / confirmed.................

RobquaTT ( x 2 ) Track Day ( Cancelled    )
NuTTS Â Â Â Â ( x 2 ) Â Track Day ( Cancelled    )

SilverTT ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 
Has said yes, but not booked or replied to my IM.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

*IOM Trip and Trackday - weekend of either 2nd or 23rd April 2004:

Expressed interest by IM so far:*

Scotty
SteveS
Neil1003 (only if it is the 2nd)
ColDiTT (prefer the 23rd)
R_14N (but looking dodgy for BOTH the 2nd and 23rd - 2nd the most likely now)
Jonah
TThril (prefer the 2nd)
B3VES (only if it's the 2nd)
DavidG (only if it's the 2nd)
Stu-Oxfordshire (prefer the 2nd)
GBK (No ferry or accom required?)
NuTTs (prefer the 2nd)
RobquaTT
TT Law
Itex-TTR
Donna_Kebab (only if it's the 2nd)

*Others I assume are interested from their postings (but please still IM me to confirm):*

Moley
Mosschops
A3DFU
Gee_TT
Ronin
NickP
SilverTT
ColwynC
Ant

Even if everyone who expressed an interest so far actually comes, we're still short on numbers, so get out there and spread the word!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well we've been to the IOW, perhaps this should be our next island.

I'd be interested in more details and it would have to be next year.

Moley


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The dates for TT race week 5th june to 11th june.

So the week after is the 18th june , big prob it's the annual TTOC on the 20th june :-/.

The week before is practice week .........

So what about april/may

Just my 2ps


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> We're considering organising a TTOC trip to the IOM sometime in the new year....
> 
> Of course, if a group of you go before that, I'd be very interested to learn from your experience, so let me know!
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Were you keeping it a secret Â 

If there's one in the pipeline, great, It's just that on a few meets I've been on we have talked about it, 
and I thought it was about time someone posted the idea.

Tell us more whats planned.

Ian.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Would definately be up for that - saw the top gear program tonight and those roads looked superb - where better to take the TT ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jonathan ,I agree top gear and IOM looks great ,the home of our car's (name), i can just see a dozen TT;s round those road's Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D I just knew that if I talk long enough about it someone would organise it; thanks, Ian, for getting the ball rolling  

I *will* be there; but please not in May. It's still the potential GyÃ¶r visit time. I think timing is essential here. When is Easter next year?? Would that be any good??


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Easter next year ,good friday is the 9 th april  maybe inflated prices :-/ for this weekend, but good idea


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Were you keeping it a secret Â
> 
> ...
> 
> Tell us more whats planned.


Ian, no, I wasn't keeping it secret, but as in terms of "whats planned" we'd got as far as "wouldn't it be cool to go to the IoM" there wasn't much to announce yet!

Keep the thoughts rolling in about dates. Obvoiusly we don't want it to clash with anything (already been through that planning the Annual meet!).

Clive


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Cheers Clive,

Don't see the point (or the cash) in having two visits.

Most dates would be OK for me, apart from Easter, already booked. I will check on the rates from the brochure to see when the best value is for going and I have already made tentative enquires regarding getting some group discount. 
( Don't know if I've overstepped the mark ? )

I would be more than willing to do more legwork if we get more interest.

( what the hell I will do the legwork anyway. )

Ian (George Formby)

PS thanks Dani.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian .
What dates are you looking at ??? may is out ,eatser is out ,june is out ,what about late april :-/ :-/ "turned out nice again"


----------



## gbk (May 9, 2003)

I live on IOM (TTR 225 Revo SP2) and would suggest looking at Duke Track days web site to take in a track day at Jurby Airfield during the visit.

Open pit lane, sign on on day. Â£65 for day.

www.duketrackdays.com


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

GBK, your just the man we're looking for. Â 

Do you have a Russian Cousin ?

Anyway, insider info on Hotels with BIG carparks.

Whats the name of one on the headland over-looking Douglas Bay. 
My old fella rented a garage up there for TT week, I have childhood memories of swimming in the pool and climbing all over the helicopter that was parked on the lawn.

Any MUST do roads you can suggest.

I have a bend by bend guide for the TT circuit, and will be taking notes from the great/late D.J. on bike footage.

Welcome by the way.

Ian.


----------



## gbk (May 9, 2003)

Ian

Hotels on both headlands have been demolished.

Best road is the TT course, particularly from Ballacraine to Creg Ny Ba

Hotel recomenadations depend on how much you want to spend.

Info can be had on www.isleofman.com. Some good deals when hotel and ferry are booked together.

Porsche owners club have managed to get the mountain road closed for their visits for a couple of hours mid week. Contact is Special Projects Unit of The Isle of Man Tourist Board 01624 644644. Don't have any more details.

Barry


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Cheers Barry,

will start my homework v.soon.

Closed roads, how much pull (bung) do they have. :

Ian


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'd definitely be up for it and only weekend in April I can't make it is 24-25.


----------



## gee_tt (May 5, 2003)

Good Lad Ian 
After watching Top Gear the other night I knew this thread would be on here. [smiley=idea2.gif]. I would be very interested and am free any time.

A mate at work is from IoM and his family still live there so I'll plunder for any further useful info and let ya know of anything useful!.

Keep up the good work.

G


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

dates permitting im in


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm also up for this.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

As long as we can get a [smiley=baby.gif]minder then we would be up for it too.......always meant to go on the motorbike but never got round to it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> PS thanks Dani.


Any time, Ian  

End of April would also be good for me  
This sounds great ;D ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Spoke to SWMBO (Bunny) and we're definitely up for this as well.

April sounds good.

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

April good for me ;D

If we can get things semi organised, we might see whether we can get Audi involved :-/ TT visiting the home of the TT!! We might get some coverage (read pull )...

Closed roads would be COOL 8)


----------



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

Would love to participate in a TT to the TT weekend.I just wonder how long it will be before the IoM gets fed up with us mainlanders coming over and enjoying the benefits of roads with no speed limit? Top Gear will have a lot to answer for methinks!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The Islanders love tourist's hence the race is called the Tourist Trophy.

Think of the revenue we would generate, 
Ferries / Hotels / Optimax / Beer.

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

April looks popular, awaiting a few phone calls back and then will post a suggested date.(s)

Ian


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian 
Date's - def cant do 16th , but can do 30th and 23rd


----------



## gbk (May 9, 2003)

Ian

The E30 M3 and M5 that featured on Top Gear are both owned by colleagues of mine.

Barry


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Ian
> 
> The E30 M3 and M5 that featured on Top Gear are both owned by colleagues of mine.
> 
> Barry


You Islanders have far too much money, 

I have now found out from my social secretary [smiley=argue.gif] that I can't do w/e April 23-25 
And the following week-end I'm (we're) away for a fortnight.

I really should pay much attention when she's talking.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian

There is the 2nd april


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Depending on dates I could be in for this too. Looked good on TG and this trip sounds a lot of fun.....apart from the ferry. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ferry x-ings are cool


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Ferry x-ings are cool Â


... but not for Roadsters with the top down - ask TTotal ;D

Moley


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Ahh, the Isle of Man, great fun in a TT  ;D:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/neil1003/comp12.jpg

I'd be up for going again, especially if they got the roads closed for us [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> Ferry x-ings are cool Â


Thing is I have a Coupe and the windows ain,t that big to be able to stick your head out and vomit! I presume they make you go above decks anyway, but god I hate boats, or ships, even been known spew on a surf ski! :-[

Still probably worth it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Looks like someone set me up on a mailing list : :

I've just received this...



> Did you see Top Gear on BBC2 last Sunday, with the road testing on the Isle of Man?
> 
> Were you surprised at just how much good motoring the island offers to drivers who really like to enjoy their cars?
> 
> ...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Ian
> 
> There is the 2nd april


Which suits me


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

April 2nd seems to be the FAV.

All those in favour ..............

Have had little success so far, waiting for info / brochures, the IoM steam packet co. has not yet released next years sailing schedule. 
Hoping for a Friday early evening crossing Liverpool to Douglas on the Fast Sea Cat. and back on the Sunday afternoon, The tour operators have said that subject to numbers, discount will be available from the listed prices.

Will post more info when recd.

Nutts, The trackday week-ender sounds interesting.
Not sure if everyone would want to do a track-day as well as the TT circuit. Shall we ask for a group discount ? Might work out cheaper than just booking the hotel / ferry.

Ian.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Nutts, Â The Â trackday week-ender sounds interesting.
> Not sure if everyone would want to do a track-day as well as the TT circuit.


Personally, I fancy doing both.



> Might work out cheaper than just booking the hotel / ferry.


I think you're probably right, especially if you can get a group discount.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Both would be good 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Providing I have a job by then :-/, I agree both would be good ;D ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Both would be good Â 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've sent an email to the company advertising the combined ferry/road trip/trackday, asking whether they would consider a group discount and could they help facilitate some road closure... : 

Will let you know about all future correspondence. 

Their website is http://www.duketrackdays.com


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one NuTTs.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Thing is I have a Coupe and the windows ain,t that big to be able to stick your head out and vomit! Â I presume they make you go above decks anyway, but god I hate boats, or ships, even been known spew on a surf ski! :-[
> 
> Still probably worth it.


The trick is to eat well before she sails 

2nd April sounds cool [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Both would be good Â 8)


Both would be good.

I'm sure I reg'd my interest in this ages ago but can't find my post ??? Must have been one of the many occasions I have posted when pissed.

Anyway.......derestricted roads gooooooooood.....a track day on same location even better 

OV51 and our brand new F1's will be there!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive is on with talking to the IoM track day people and once he has concluded his chat, he'll post up what's what.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

If in April, can I tag along? Or is this a "We already know each other" type of thang? Should have had mine for a month by then ;D (Steve - already thinking of ways of knocking off 250 miles a week under 3000rpm during March.....)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Defo NOT a "we know each other"type of thing...

EVERYONE is welcome ;D ;D ;D



> If in April, can I tag along? Or is this a "We already know each other" type of thang? Should have had mine for a month by then ;D (Steve - already thinking of ways of knocking off 250 miles a week under 3000rpm during March.....)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Defo NOT a "we know each other"type of thing...
> 
> EVERYONE is welcome ;D ;D ;D


That's great ;D, thanks. Please count me in then. Nothing booked in April thus far, nor likely to be, unless work pull a flanker on me. Always assuming the DSG supply issue is totally sorted and nothing else occurs to mess up the supply line <fingers crossed>.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Providing you lot are still happy to invite a rice burner along I'm still up for this - problem is I might be running a fine line as I have some commitments from the 30th and depending on whether I make it past the 1st round means whether I get away on the friday afternoon or not so I may play it by ear if that's ok.

It may cause problems with the hotel booking but I'm sure it'll sort itself out.

*Basically count me in and if I can't make it I'll let you know on the day but still might be able to make it on the saturday*

Can I suggest you make a list of confirmed entrants on the first page of the thread.

Stu


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ian, you up for sorting this still? :

Your login is still active


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ian, Mark seems to have forgotten his own posting earlier in thris thread - I'm already talking to Duke....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did :-[... well sort of 

No reason why Ian can't help if he wants to  ;D it was his great idea


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I have had little / no responce apart from the standard brochures.

I'm still willing to help out, and my home e-mail should be sorted this week (long story), when are Duke going to give us some prices?

Book early to avoid dissapointment. 

The bad news is, I can't do the 2nd April. 

Forgot a previous commitment (yes I have handed the money over) to go to the Grand National. :-[

Lets see what dates Duke come up with, I might have to wave you off at the Docks. :'(


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ooops - 2nd was the date I asked them to secure for us following the group discussion.

However, the big question is can we get 25 people signed up in order to make this a reality.

I'll get an update out of Duke. I'll ask for one alternative date if possible and then we'll just have to go for whichever gets 25 names - if either of course.

To set the ball rolling, if you're DEFINATELY interested, in either the 2nd, or another date TBC, please IM me, and I'l create a master list.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

you have IM ;D.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks guys for the IMs so far.... still a little way to go in terms of numbers before we could confirm, but keep 'em rolling in. We need 25 to make it viable, so start nagging your TT owning mates and forum buddies!

Regarding dates, the options are the 2nd or the 23rd as start dates. When you IM me, please let me know if you can't do either of these dates. So far (on the IM) no-one has had a preference.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'd still much prefer the weekend of the 2nd and can confirm on that basis.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

2nd is ok for me but will consider other dates after this (2 weeks after ie)


----------



## gbk (May 9, 2003)

Count me in. I live on IOM so just let me know confirmed dates

Barry


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ian and Clive are just waiting for some more info to come thru!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We've got the info Mark, just need enough people to make it viable - or at least make a TTOC only track-day viable.

Take a look at the 2nd post in the thread which has the names of those who have confirmed with me so far, and their date preference if they have one. We need 27 people to get the exclusive track day...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The 2nd looks good for me, providing I can sort everything else out for then!!


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds great count me in ;D.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

David, Ian and Clive have just got to decide the companies to use for ferry and hotels, etc

A decision will be taken next week and booking details posted here!!


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

May be interested please keep me in mind!
ANT


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> May be interested please keep me in mind!
> ANT


Ditto

Moley


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down for this please. Have we heard anymore about road closure?

Steve


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Will have sold my TTR by then but can I come in Audi Allroad? 
Please


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Will have sold my TTR by then but can I come in Audi Allroad?
> Please


So long as you keep out of the pictures! Â 

Of course you'll be welcome. Us roadster owners need somewhere to put our luggage! Â ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Of course you'll be welcome. Us roadster owners need somewhere to put our luggage! Â ;D


There's more than one way to solve that problem


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yeah!! Restrict the number of shoes the girlfriend takes ;D



> There's more than one way to solve that problem Â


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

This is looking dodgy for me now due to a new operating system going live at work, I'll let you know closer to the time.
Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

What needs to happen in order to make a decision? It doesn't look like we'll get to 25 for the track, but I'm not especially bothered - the main attraction for me is to drive the TT circuit.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> What needs to happen in order to make a decision? It doesn't look like we'll get to 25 for the track, but I'm not especially bothered - the main attraction for me is to drive the TT circuit.


Anyone fancy just heading over there sometime the same w/e as they have a track day? March/April/May?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive and Ian (R14N) are still discussing the relevant merits of 2 companies... as soon as they decide, they'll post up here. I have suggested that a decision needs to be taken ASAP or it'll be too late... 

The prices they've got are better than anyones quoted prices... So it is a good deal... it's just that they have two good deals and there are various permutations that make one better than the other and vice versa... :-/


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

UPDATE page 1

Book early :-[ to avoid dissapointment....


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> The details are as follows.......
> 
> Sailing L'pool / Doug Â Fri Â 2nd April 19.00 hrs
> 
> ...


Sounds great, but is there any option to return on an earlier ferry on the Sunday evening?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> The details are as follows.......
> 
> Sailing L'pool / Doug Fri 2nd April 19.00 hrs
> 
> ...


I'll need to look into ferries on sat morning as well - I have a tournament that week and if we make the cut then I can;t get up anyway so I'm not coming but.....if we get knocked out in the first round on Thursday pm I have a green light for travelling up on friday and will be able to make the 19:00 ferry.....

who is DEFINITELY coming then.......?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

We have picked these ferries

*Sailing L'pool / Doug Fri 2nd April 19.00 hrs

Return Doug / L'pool Sun 4th April 22.30 hrs*

for the MAX time on the island.

We have negotiated a special deal for the crossings.

I'm sure that one or two could be put onto other times at the same rate, but with need to get confirmation.

FYI

Liv / Doug Â Â Sat sailing out 10.30 am

Doug / Liv Â Â Sunday home 07.00 hrs Â :-/

Alt in via Heysham. Â 
08.45 or 19.45 but this is on the SLOW boat 4 hrs plus.

And as mentioned above, no g'tee we can get the same price on this route.

Its a difficult choice for people with a long drive home once into Liverpool.

Ian.

I will be submitting the list's to the Ferry Co. / Hotel and Dukes, and then will issue a booking ref for you to send your deposits / money directly to them, full addr's to follow.

Come on peeps, book early Â 

*MAIN details on pg 1* 
****************


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm also very keen but I am also concerned about the Sunday ferry time.

Is there a cost for the track day?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy, it's Â£85, which you'll see is the difference between the option with and the option without


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=oops.gif] :


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm in, you've got IM

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

IM sent, i'm 100%, should be a great laugh. I better hurry up and get those big brakes! ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Cheers for the reply's so far........

Come on people HURRY UP.

Will all the people who showed an interest please reply a.s.a.p. via IM.

Even if your NOT coming just to check you off the list.

Thanks IAN.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Ian you have IM.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry, but now won't be able to make this ... Bunny can't get the time off work for either the Friday or Saturday  ... that's working in hospitals for you.

Moley


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

DEADLINE weds 25.2.04 17.00 hrs


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Due to a FCUK up by my contact at the ferry co, for which I think he has now been sacked.

They price will be going up by 20 squid per car.

Will be updated the price on the forum thread.

I hope your OK with this, pls confirm a.s.a.p.

Ian. ( ex IofM organiser, now retired )


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

All the lucky people who have replied YES,

check your IM.

Ian.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

For anyone who has a last minute change of heart / plans.

And wants to join us in what will be a great week-end.

It might be possible ( subject to availability ) to get in will little notice, IM for contact names / numbers.

Ian.

See page one for details / dates / times.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's now confirmed that I won't be able to go. 

Have a good time y'all. :'(


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I shall defo be coming - all booked up with the various contacts today, no track day for me - will I be able to come and watch (perhaps even provide ballast in the passenger seat for someone) ?

Looking forward to it - should get me through March ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

ScoTTy 

If you have a last minute change of mind/ plans, we will do our best to squeeze you in.

Jonathan ( Mosschops ) nice one. 

Anyone with a last minute ( yes I know its 4 weeks away ) decision, IM for contacts and ref no.s

Ian (Easydoesit.com)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Is anyone else gonna be driving up from the South West?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Rob, from....errr.......err.... memory.

IIRC. other areas are..........

Kent, Oxford (running very tight on time), Midlands x 2 cars, Leeds, and the rest are N.W.

Might be an idea to meet up at Burtonwood Services on the M62, for the run into L/pool.

Ian.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

People who have booked.....did you get confirmation from the Ferry company ? I booked a while ago, have hotel confirmation but nothing from Ferry people. Have Friday 2nd off work too.....so no excuses for being late


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> People who have booked.....did you get confirmation from the Ferry company ? I booked a while ago, have hotel confirmation but nothing from Ferry people. Have Friday 2nd off work too.....so no excuses for being late


I got both , hotel and ferry , phone the ferry company :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Details of who's missing in action / AWOL are on page 1

Johanthan, the ferry are sending you a replacement ticket.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Might be an idea to meet up at Burtonwood Services on the M62, for the run into L/pool.
> 
> Ian.


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Due to impending late delivery of Elise and insufficient time to get the miles in to run it in even if it does turn up before end March, it looks I'll be bringing the R32.

At least you guys will get a fairer match :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Sounds like fighting talk where I come from............

Did I tell you I've moved..........

Rob, don't forget to update the ferry with the reg.no. change.

Let me know too so I can update the master list. I take it, it's 6 ?

Ian.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sounds like fighting talk where I come from............
> 
> ...


Hehe

There's still a slim chance that it'll be delivered next week, so I'll confirm then. Yes, it's 6

Rob


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I have now heared from Rob, He can't make it  
_________________


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope Rob is o.k. and hasn't had another dizzy spell :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The ever shrinking group :?

I despair for those who put such hard work into organising events and watch as the number of keenies dwindle by the day.

I'll be there (in my R32)

Rob


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Can the people that want/are meeting at my house let me know for sure


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Out of interest, how many people _are_ going?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

clived said:


> Out of interest, how many people _are_ going?


The answers in the Title.............PG 1

Rob, don't despair, the few who confirmed and then have cancelled have supplied a note, and have more than an average excuse. 
( pints will be collected at a later date :wink: )

Will be sending IM's out tonight with last minute info. 
( re meeting me at Burtonwood or going via David's )

I had a run into Liverpool on Friday night to do some timings from the Motorway, and the M62 has road works on it, 
which start after 6 pm, so we should all be through this in time.

Check your IM's later..........

And tomorrow I will be getting my car back........ I will tell you all the story on the boat/cat. (very appropriate) 
( BTW the FastCat is HUGE)

Ian.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Can the people that want/are meeting at my house let me know for sure


Me please


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

b3ves said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Can the people that want/are meeting at my house let me know for sure
> ...


Yes  got an im of ron  
See you friday 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Hi All,

Couldn't make it in the end as we got through to the latter stages of the tournament.

Hope you had a great weekend - keen to see the pictures and hear the stories!

Stu


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi All We're Home :wink: FIRST

We had an excellent weekend - thank you to everyone for your company, the laughs, the care, the new friends and just for a superb time.

The bring back IanTheOrganiser web page will start tomorrow!!

julie

Great trip to the home of the TT  
David


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

And I ,er, wasn't back first. But I am safe (if not sound of mind). Fantastic weekend, smashing people, great roads and the worlds best organiser; cheers Ian without your efforts I doubt it would have happened.

Time for bed.......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll second that  
Super weekend :!: Thanks Ian and Adele for all your hard work :-* You've done super job in making this memorable weekend the success it was: great company, super roads, good weather (well, most of the time) and the best value for money accomodation anyone could hope for 

All you people who expressed an interest and didn't make it: you've missed out on a brilliant weekend.

Thanks again, and I'm looking forward to the next IOM weekend

pics will be up later today


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

..and I'll third that 

Superb weekend, but why oh why didn't I book Monday off to recover :lol:

Thanks Ian for all of your work to organise it - here's looking forward to an annual pilgrimage..

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Great Weekend  . The people, roads, accomodation all great. Looking forward to next time already. One note for the organiser: Please take over the management of parking in the future please :wink: .

Thanks all, see you next time.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> All you people who expressed an interest and didn't make it: you've missed out on a brilliant weekend.


I know. Gutted.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, well done Ian & Adele [smiley=cheers.gif] - superb weekend (even if I am TToTTally knackered today)

The highlight's - The mountain road, Davidg's blue brake Discs  , The turbo nutcase trackday Corsa.

The lowlights - denting Steve's V6   [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] - sorry Steve. I will bring my mums Micra next time :roll:

Glad I could be the sole source of ribbing for the following 24 hours

My Car is booked in for 1st service next week so it'll be a set of new brakes, discs, tyres for me.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> My Car is booked in for 1st service next week so it'll be a set of new brakes, discs, tyres for me.


Can you order a new door


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And here are the pictures

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... ndex_2.htm


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Evening all, no pics from me yet..........

I can honestly say the success of the trip, was mainly down to the rest of you lot, I'm not trying to start a mutual appreciation society, but the people who attended were almost as much fun as the mountain road. :wink:

And Jonathon, you don't think were going to let you off, that easy, do you ??

Watch this (parking) space........ 

Even the run out of Liverpool in formation was a great site, and most of the lights on GREEN

Ian.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> And here are the pictures


Looks like you all had a great time.  
R14N,
I like the look of the blue calipers, did you paint them?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep. pretty I thought.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes, just painted standard brakes, after the week-end I wish they were upgraded. The disks went blue to match them.

Hope to have the pics up shortly, and the VID looks great. 

Ian.


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Last ones home :!:

Just uploaded the pics, see below for the best one, see the sun did shine! I will add more later.

Thanks to you all, pre-event refreshments from Dave & Julie, organisers, especially Ian our new press officer :wink: (have you all listened to the interview?), fellow trackdayers (well recommended), Jonathan, helen's chauffer on Saturday, run coordinators, and lots of new friends.

Had a brilliant weekend, there has just got to be another one next year.

Helen & Ron [smiley=cheers.gif]

http://pak03.pictures.aol.com/NASAp...cSK/jFCnkV3ciA==&pageName=AlbumViewFromEmails


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just watching the vid   if anybody wants a copy im me {sorry not on dvd } but if someone want to copy vid -dvd 

Where is the radio interview ? can you piont me in the right direction


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Being one to blow my own microphone........

http://www.manxradio.com/scripts/public-archivesearch/archiveview.pl?id=10870

I can't find the full one, just this snippet.

Ian


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK radio........vid.........mag.........

Whats next ??


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Speak to my agent.

( you forgot, travel advisor, agent, guide, accountant  )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> I can't find the full one, just this snippet.


I e-mailed Andrew to ask exactly that question (I can't find it either)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And here is Andrew's reply:

_Dani

thanks for e-mail - due to scheduling the piece only got played this morning
- the audio will be uploaded onto our web site during the day - you
will find it by using the left hand menu bar under MAndate/Update and also
on the Manx News page together with a photo of the cars.

regards

andrew g kelly _


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

davidg said:


> Where is the radio interview ? can you piont me in the right direction


The longer version now here

Fixed,


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Link's bust Ian. 

Give this baby a try.

http://www.manxradio.com/man_up/audio_f ... ttapr7.wma

Love the new sig pic btw.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

My pictures at http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/iom/


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's the best of the rest

http://aolsvc.pictures.aol.com/NASA...7gq/jFCnkV3ciA==&pageName=AlbumViewFromEmails


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super pictures, Rob and Ron [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

